
Pyrect – Gtk+ Meets React and MobX but for Python - macco
https://github.com/samdroid-apps/pyract
======
macco
Here is the introduction blog post. [https://learntemail.sam.today/blog/a-new-
way-of-writing-gtk+...](https://learntemail.sam.today/blog/a-new-way-of-
writing-gtk+-applications/)

